
Show HN: Pokémon Global Offensive - igoradamenko
https://igoradamenko.github.io/pokemon-go/
======
gaspoweredcat
isnt Japan missing from that list?

~~~
igoradamenko
AFAIK, Pokemon GO does not released in Japan yet. Source:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/olliebarder/2016/07/15/pokemon-g...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/olliebarder/2016/07/15/pokemon-
go-is-still-not-released-in-japan-and-nobody-knows-when-it-will-
be/#7fd6494243b9)

